# Premier Waterfowl Hunting on the Texas Prairie & Coast, now booking 2013-2014 season



## Run-N-Gun (Jul 5, 2007)

*Premier Waterfowl Hunting on the Texas Prairie & Coast, now booking 2013-2014 season*

The 2013-2014 waterfowl season is quickly approaching. We have started working on our ponds for next season to make sure everything is ready to go and in the best shape possible. Even though we are still in a drought, we WILL HAVE WATER and we won't over hunt our ponds! Rest, rotating and not burning a pond by hunting it to long are all keys to having a successful season from start to finish. All our weekends are already BOOKED SOLID for early teal season, but we still have plenty of room mon-thur. As you may already know, they raised the limit from 4 to 6 for early teal season. We still have plenty of dates open on weekends and weekdays during Nov for duck and specklebelly hunts including opening weekend. Mid-Dec is pretty much already booked solid, so available days are starting to come off the calendar. Don't hesitate to contact us because if you wait it might be to late. Below you'll see contact info for booking details, price and a few pictures from last season. Checkout the website for more details or to read reports from last season: http://www.run-n-gunadventures.com/goose-duck.htm

Our properties are located in the El Campo, Markham, Blessing, Palacios and Bay City areas. Which is 45-90 minutes SW of Houston.

*Booking details:*
Daniel Kubecka
Cell: 979.240.5312 call or text
Email: [email protected]

*Pricing:*
Early Teal- $175 per person (4 person min. for private party)
Duck Hunt- $225 per person (4 person min. for private party)
Bay Duck Hunt- $185 per person (4 person min. for trip)
Goose Hunt- $200 per person (6 person min. for private party)


----------



## royboy42 (Apr 28, 2007)

I'm gonna have to get down there this fall, looks like a great time. Are y'all gonna do dove hunts again as well?


----------



## Run-N-Gun (Jul 5, 2007)

royboy42 said:


> I'm gonna have to get down there this fall, looks like a great time. Are y'all gonna do dove hunts again as well?


We'll have to get the boys down on a couple quack smackings for sure!

We are doing dove hunts again this year, but our sunflower seed fields outside El Campo are booked solid for opening weekend. In fact, our entire opening weekend(South Zone) is booked for dove hunts. We have room after that though for anyone wanting to come sling some lead.

All our weekends are gone as well during teal season at the current time. We might have some openings pop up as it gets closer or during season depending on when our rice farmers get through harvesting and if theirs enough time to flood.


----------



## Run-N-Gun (Jul 5, 2007)




----------



## Run-N-Gun (Jul 5, 2007)




----------



## Run-N-Gun (Jul 5, 2007)

It's all about the preparation! Did a little work on a few of the ponds this past weekend to start getting them ready for this upcoming waterfowl season.


----------



## Run-N-Gun (Jul 5, 2007)

All our weekend days during teal season are booked. We still have some openings during the week(mon-thur) for those interested, but don't wait to long to contact us. Our November dates are starting to book up as well for big duck season. Contact us for more details or to reserve your monrning with us in the field.


----------



## HBR (Aug 6, 2007)

Had to mess up some nice pictures with Boudreaux and Foree , lol.


----------



## Run-N-Gun (Jul 5, 2007)

HBR said:


> Had to mess up some nice pictures with Boudreaux and Foree , lol.


Haha just pay attention to the dead birds.... 
At least Boudreaux got a hair cut a few days ago so he'll look more respectable next weekend for Oilman's tourney.


----------



## HBR (Aug 6, 2007)

Haven't seen it yet but anything has to be an improvement


----------



## Run-N-Gun (Jul 5, 2007)

Got another pond disc and one step closer to being ready for this coming season today. Hopefully it'll catch some rain or a shower this week to kick start some fresh vegetation.

Before and after photos.


----------



## Run-N-Gun (Jul 5, 2007)

Still have some weekdays open during teal season and weekends during Nov. Contact us for more details or about multiple hunt packages. We will have water whether it rains or not and we will rest/rotate our ponds/fields between hunts to ensure quality hunts. We run quality hunts not a quantity of hunts!


----------



## Run-N-Gun (Jul 5, 2007)

A few weekdays left during teal season for anyone interested. Sept is also a great month for fishing and we offer cast and blast trips as well. Teal hunt in the morning and bay fish in the afternoon. We only have a few days left available, so don't hesitate contact us to reserve your day or to get more details.


----------



## Run-N-Gun (Jul 5, 2007)

All weekends during teal season are full and we only have room for one more hunt during the first week. The second week of teal season is starting to fill up as well, so if you want in on the action with us you need to contact us ASAP. Opening weekend of watefowl season Nov 2 & 3 is also booked and we're still months out. Nov is a great time to hunt waterfowl in our area because the birds have been rested by everyone for over a month and have become very comfortable and unharrassed. Our pictures speak for themselves so I look forward to hearing from you. 
Daniel Kubecka
Cell: 979.240.5312 call/text
Email: [email protected] 
Website: http://run-n-gunadventures.com/goose-duck.htm


----------



## MattyMaster (Mar 28, 2006)

shoot me a pm when is a 50+ bird shoot
im in.
dont worry tip will be sufficient


----------



## Run-N-Gun (Jul 5, 2007)

MattyMaster said:


> shoot me a pm when is a 50+ bird shoot
> im in.
> dont worry tip will be sufficient


I'm keep you posted/PM you, but our Nov is starting to fill up so you might want to lock a day down.


----------



## Run-N-Gun (Jul 5, 2007)

Great waterfowl hunting doesn't just happen by turning on a well. To consistently hold birds throughout the season, prep work has to be done during the off season. Over the last couple of weeks the Run-N-Gun crew has been working hard preparing ponds for this upcoming season. It's almost time to crank the wells up and start pumping water. Below are a few pictures of a couple of our ponds as we prepare them for flushing. If you're interested in booking a hunt with us, it's not to late. We still have a couple weekdays available during teal season for hunts or cast & blast. November still has a couple weekend dates open for those that can't sneak away during the week. Don't wait much longer to contact us about dates or details for your next waterfowl hunt.
Booking details:
Daniel Kubecka
979.240.5312 call/text
[email protected]


----------



## Run-N-Gun (Jul 5, 2007)

Beautiful picture right here! Plenty of moisture for vegetation to grow.


----------



## TeamJefe (Mar 20, 2007)

Do you normally just disk your ponds a few weeks before flooding? If so, do you know what type of native vegetation you get growing in there? We have some private land around the area you hunt(I think) and we normally don't disk. This year though I disked area's inside of our ponds about 4 weeks ago. I was just wanted to know what to expect. Feel free to PM me.


----------



## Run-N-Gun (Jul 5, 2007)

TeamJefe said:


> Do you normally just disk your ponds a few weeks before flooding? If so, do you know what type of native vegetation you get growing in there? We have some private land around the area you hunt(I think) and we normally don't disk. This year though I disked area's inside of our ponds about 4 weeks ago. I was just wanted to know what to expect. Feel free to PM me.


We started discing ponds back in mid July and just finished up the last ones about 8-10 days ago. A couple things determine if and when we disc a pond because we don't disc them all. Moisture and what current grasses are going in them make the most difference. If your pond has been dry for months, you disc in mid summer and don't get any moisture to it, all you'll have is a bare field. We plan all our discing around big duck season because it is longer and teal are mainly hitting grain(rice) fields for food on there way through during Sept and then resting on the open water(ponds). The flushing our ponds get during teal season does kick start more vegetation growth until we fill all the way up for big duck season. The water that's standing in the picture above is from rain and we got some more again today. I hope this answers your question and I'm sure it will bring up more. On the vegetation that will grow or what we hope at least is minimal smartweed, signal grass, red top millet and barnyard grass.


----------



## Run-N-Gun (Jul 5, 2007)

The dates for the 2013-2014 Waterfowl season have been set!
Opening day is November 2nd
1st split closes for Ducks Sunday December 1st 
2nd split opens for Ducks Saturday December 14th
Season CLOSES Sunday January 26th.

We still have room for a couple groups on the first two weekends of the season and during the week for anyone ready to lock some dates down. Don't wait till the last minute, because once we are fully booked you'll be out of luck. Season is just over 2 months away and will be here before you know it. With minimal spots left those first couple of weekends, it won't be long and they'll be booked. November is a great month for cast and blast trips in our area; Waterfowl hunt in the morning on one of our private ponds and then catch fish in the afternoon on Matagorda Bay. November hunting is always spectacular, so don't think you have to wait until Dec or the first major front to blow through for the birds to show up.

If you have any questions or would like more details regarding a hunt, please contact us and we'll get all your questions answered.
Daniel Kubecka
Cell: (979)240-5312 call/text
Email: [email protected] 
Website: http://www.run-n-gunadventures.com/goose-duck.htm


----------



## Run-N-Gun (Jul 5, 2007)

Prepare it and they will come! We cranked up a few of the wells/re-lift pumps over the last day or so to start pumping water for teal season. We'll continue to pump 24/7 until the opener unless we get some major rain. Over the next week or so we'll be cranking up other wells also to get all of our ponds ready to go. Still have a couple openings during the first week of teal season and a handful during the second as well. The weekends in November are really starting to book up, but have room during the week.
Contact Daniel for more details or to book your hunt
(979)240-5312 call/text


----------



## MattyMaster (Mar 28, 2006)

Run-N-Gun said:


> I'm keep you posted/PM you, but our Nov is starting to fill up so you might want to lock a day down.


ok keep me posted
i can go in a days notice


----------



## Run-N-Gun (Jul 5, 2007)

MattyMaster said:


> ok keep me posted
> i can go in a days notice


10-4, PM me your contact info to make sure that I have it and I'll put you on the "last minute we have a field completely covered up and need to hunt ASAP before they eat us out" list.


----------



## Run-N-Gun (Jul 5, 2007)

Things are coming along and water is starting to stack up. Moved a few re-lifts around and watching our seed grow!


----------



## Run-N-Gun (Jul 5, 2007)

Only have a few days left available during teal season and they are during the 2nd week. Tues 24th, Wed 25th and Thur 26th is all we have left open for anyone interested in early teal hunts. November is starting to book up pretty quick as well regarding weekends. Our first availability on a weekend in Nov. is the 16th and 17th, so please don't wait until the last minute and call. Once we book up that's it because we won't over hunt/book our ponds and property. Resting and rotating is a key reason to why we have such great results on our hunts along with lots of preparation work done months in advance of the seasons. Our prices might be a little more expensive than the next guy, but once you've hunted with us you'll know why.

Contact Daniel Kubecka for more details and booking info
Cell 979.240.5312 call/text
Email: [email protected]
Website: www.run-n-gunadventures.com


----------

